# Happy Birthday to suedew



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Happy Birthday to suedew who is 65 today
ccasion5: ccasion7: ccasion9: ccasion6:
Many Happy Returns


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sue.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Sue!

Have a great day.

Peter


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Many Happy Returns, Sue. Hope you have a great day. Regards to John too.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sue.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Happybbirthday from me and Sandra, have a nice one...


ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A very happy Birthday Sue.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sue, Happy Birthday

You can take a Day Off from MHF as a present from us :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sue.

cabby


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday Sue :new-bday:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

:new-bday: Sue hope it!s a good one :new-bday: 


Jacquie


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy birthday Suedew

from 
Chrisdougie


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Have a good birthday Sue.










Roger & Frances


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy birthday Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A very very happy birthday Sue :new-bday: 

When are you over our way again??

sandra


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Wishing you all the best on your Birthday.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Sue, Happy birthday and many more. I would have missed it had this post not just bubbled to the top of the list! Hope to see you again soon!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thank you all, for the birthday wishes.
Just home after a great birthday meal out and didn't need to drive, thanks Magoo.
Aldra, not sure when in your area, but will try to make it soon x


----------

